# Dankung X6 POM Review



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I just received my coffee colored X6 POM in the mail from Dankung, and it's pretty sweet! If you're interested in this frame and want an amazing review, Northerner did one up last year that is tops. He covers the weight, measurements, etc. His review and MattWalt's recommendation are the reason I went and purchased this frame. I'm just a casual plinker who's happy if he hits a can 1/5 shots, so I'll just give you my two cents on the frame and hopefully spark someone's interest in owning one.

I'm a fan of Chinese frames, and my antelope is by far my favorite slingshot. I enjoy shooting looped tubes for durability and ease of attachment, and I like frames that have a low fork profile. I usually have a backpack with me when I leave the house, and I try to carry a frame and a handful of ammo for shooting when the opportunity presents itself. I also like to drop my frame in my back pocket and keep the ammo in the other back pocket. I don't do much shooting with a catchbox, but I like to take aim at trees, stop signs, soda cans and dandelions while I'm out walking.

The X6 POM combines everything I love about my antelope frame with none of the drawbacks. It's made of a plastic substance that feels incredibly strong. I've no worries about the forks bending or giving way when I'm at full draw. The frame fits comfortably in my hand, with a curved design that fills the palm and prevents any 'hot spots' when being held. The coloring is attractive, with light brown and cream swirls mixed into the brown exterior.

The best part is the weight and finish. The X6 weighs next to nothing. I can put in in my pocket and forget it's there, unlike the heavier metal Chinese frames I've used. The plastic surface is also smooth, meaning it doesn't snag on my pants or backpack when being pulled out or put away. My only complaints about the antelope is the weight and the wraps, and the X6 eliminates both of those.

Shooting is a breeze, and rounded grooves in the fork help tubes line up naturally. I shoot gangster, with a semi instinctive feel. The wider forks required me to change my elevation a little, but it shoots pretty true at 10 meters when I hold the top fork just under my target.

I'm not a target shooter, I don't shoot everyday, and my shooting sessions may only be 10-30 shots at a time. I like to carry a frame with me everywhere, and don't want to worry about damaging it or scratching it. For my purposes the X6 POM is top notch. Comfortable, lightweight, attractive and durable. At $12 it's a steal, and I'd highly recommend anyone getting one. The only downside is shipping, which takes about 3 weeks from China to Kentucky.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Great review.

I like this one so much I now have 3... The Coffee and 2 black ones. I also have a X6 - that thing is heavy (noticeably so over the Antelope - which is no lightweight), but doesn't feel as good in the hand as the POM. The shootability of the POM still surprises me even time I use it, does shoot well. Its the one frame thats in my EDC bag. Also its warm to the touch where in colder weather the metal ones can be quite cold.

Its an amazing BB shooter as well.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I have one I got from Alfred E a few years back . It shoots well with flats secured OTT in place with corks .( Ocularis style )


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

mattwalt said:


> Great review.
> 
> I like this one so much I now have 3... The Coffee and 2 black ones. I also have a X6 - that thing is heavy (noticeably so over the Antelope - which is no lightweight), but doesn't feel as good in the hand as the POM. The shootability of the POM still surprises me even time I use it, does shoot well. Its the one frame thats in my EDC bag. Also its warm to the touch where in colder weather the metal ones can be quite cold.
> 
> Its an amazing BB shooter as well.


Yeah, it's really impressed me. I'm planning on getting a couple different bands set up for it, and I'll change them out as ammo dictates. I wasn't too sure about it when I ordered it, but I've been really impressed with it. Great little shooter.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Excellent review of a cracking little frame. I also have a black one but don't shoot it often enough. Going to have to take it out for some exercise soon.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

It is a cool frame I have two a blue one and a black one like u said only thing that sucked was the wait


----------



## Thomas_Z (Sep 30, 2019)

OP, what do you think about this one https://outdoorsly.org/best-hunting-slingshot/#product2? I want to buy this one for my kid but do not trust these reviews on the site


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

I'm confident the Scout is definitely not the X6 POM, even if it is one of the most popular and well-regarded commercial slingshots available. It is definitely worth doing a little research on. It's been reviewed and discussed endlessly online. And Simple-Shot has just introduced a smaller version called the LT also.



Thomas_Z said:


> OP, what do you think about this one https://outdoorsly.org/best-hunting-slingshot/#product2? I want to buy this one for my kid but do not trust these reviews on the site


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Thomas_Z said:


> OP, what do you think about this one https://outdoorsly.org/best-hunting-slingshot/#product2? I want to buy this one for my kid but do not trust these reviews on the site


Hey Thomas! Welcome to the forum. I took a month off and just now saw this! As Kawkan said, the Scout is a fine slingshot and very versatile. You'd be hard pressed to find a better one for beginners, although there are many options out there and some more affordable than others.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi guys its been quite a while since posting , been busy pursuing airguns . I have the x6 pom and realllike shooting it and carrying it in my pack. I feel it is definatly underated . At 12 bucks cant complain .


----------

